# Tips



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello I been doing Amazon flax for about 2 weeks I only been getting the flat rate I was wondering why dont I get tips ? Im delivering Amazon prime packages and I'm delivering packages to But I never get tips


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

how much is flat rate? how long does it take you?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You only get tips on prime now


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> You only get tips on prime now


 ok I see how do I become a prime now deliver is it the samething like Amazon flex ? Thank you


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

tee hee said:


> how much is flat rate? how long does it take you?


It's $72 for 4 hours but I usually get done in 2 hours


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Angelo777 said:


> ok I see how do I become a prime now deliver is it the samething like Amazon flex ? Thank you


You don't, when they selected you, they only give you one option.


----------

